# Does anyone know anything about the "Cusop" breed line??



## Jadey (15 June 2010)

I have a newly purchased British Riding Pony of the "Cusop" and "Llanarth Aristocrat" breedlines. Does anyone know anything about the success and current thoughts on this breeding?? Possible success as a broodmare?


----------



## Spiderman (15 June 2010)

I would imagine she's lovely.  I don't know anything of their temperament but they were top ponies.  What is her actual breeding?


----------



## Forgetmenot (15 June 2010)

Quite a lot! Cusop Stud had the late great father of them all Bwlch Valentino. They have bred some superb ponies that today appear in the recent pedigrees. Cusop Dimension sired Broadgrove Chatterbox who was HOYS pony of the year. Llanarth Aristocrat is by Cusop Disipline. I'd love to know more about your pony and her sire and dam.


----------



## holiday (16 June 2010)

Super bloodlines and very desirable.  She should make a super broodmare.


----------



## watertray53 (16 June 2010)

They are BEAUTIFUL ponies! As said above the blood lines include many,many famous riding ponies.
Please feel free to pm me if you want further info.


----------



## Jadey (16 June 2010)

She is by Llanarth Aristocat, out of Botingelle Felicity.


----------



## s4sugar (16 June 2010)

Looks like she's bred in the purple -
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...YN+CATALYST&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=

You'll cringe when you look at some of the photos though. Names with a red star have a picture.


----------



## holiday (16 June 2010)

Definately bloodlines to die for!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jadey (16 June 2010)

ok so i take it the line is a good one 
what would people recommend putting her too......


----------



## Truly (16 June 2010)

Jadey said:



			ok so i take it the line is a good one 
what would people recommend putting her too......
		
Click to expand...

What height and what discipline are you wanting to breed?

She has lovely riding pony bloodlines for showing but they can be sharp! ..so it really does depend on what you want her foal to do etc.


----------



## Jadey (16 June 2010)

Shes quite a slim build so would love to have something with a bit more to it. A show pony would be lovely, though the mare has exceptional natural jumping talent so perhaps build on that..... A foal to make 14.2hh ish would be ideal.


----------



## watertray53 (16 June 2010)

Look at the Romanno stud's show pony/ show hunter boys.


----------



## Truly (16 June 2010)

Maybe a nice smaller Connemara?

All depends what you want the foal to do really? would the foal be for a child  or adult to ride?

You've got the quality from the mare so if you wanted a pony club/riding club type temperament that would have the quality to do hunter pony classes or any job you might be better to go for a steady/sturdy type of native.

I absolutely love  Riding Ponies but unless your are breeding to show they can be a can be a bit too sharp for your average rider (it's not uncommon to see a small adult riding in the ponies for hours before the kids before go into the ring)

I had a Bwlch Zephyr mare who showed very successfully, I bought her for my sister to ride but she was too sharp, I then rode her (as I'm little) and she was brilliant show jumping and X-C but I doubt I'd have been able to ride her properly as a kid.
I then bred 3 foals out of her, first 2 by a Riding Pony and the 3rd by my own TB stallion.
The pony foals were very sharp but the TB x foal was much easier.
My pony mare wasn't sharp to handle btw just when ridden.

Hope that helps


----------



## jwallismartin (17 November 2020)

Jadey said:



			I have a newly purchased British Riding Pony of the "Cusop" and "Llanarth Aristocrat" breedlines. Does anyone know anything about the success and current thoughts on this breeding?? Possible success as a broodmare?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jadey, I hope this pic will give you an idea of why horses descended from the Cusop Stud's 'Bwlch Valentino" (I've probably spelt that wrongly) are so sought after.  The pic is of me riding my old  adv. medium dressage horse in 1990, by which time, he was 14 years old. His granny was by Valentino.  The rest was thoroughbred.  Granny gave him movement to die for.


----------



## conniegirl (17 November 2020)

jwallismartin said:



			Hi Jadey, I hope this pic will give you an idea of why horses descended from the Cusop Stud's 'Bwlch Valentino" (I've probably spelt that wrongly) are so sought after.  The pic is of me riding my old  adv. medium dressage horse in 1990, by which time, he was 14 years old. His granny was by Valentino.  The rest was thoroughbred.  Granny gave him movement to die for.
		
Click to expand...

this post isover 10 years old!!


----------



## CouldItBe (17 November 2020)

100% I’d use Kippure Lancelot from Barrowby Connemaras in yorkshire


----------

